# is it hard to do a spawn log?



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

P.s. first ever post!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I have been wondering what sort of thing would go into a spawn log.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Its just where you post updates about your spawns.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

(still researching stuff)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You would post the names and pics of your pair and say something about your spawning set up and maybe post pics of that. Then as MrV said, you post updates on how your spawn is progressing.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

heres mine to give you an idea... i put it in the wrong place though.. how do i move it?
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=109440


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

cjconcepcion said:


> heres mine to give you an idea... i put it in the wrong place though.. how do i move it?
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=109440


I went ahead and moved it for you, cjconcepcion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

You can move my Spawn Log here if you want ;-), I guess it would be a more appropriate place!


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

thank you!


----------

